# "recovery and refining of precious metals" by cw a



## NaNO3 (Jul 20, 2008)

Recovery and refining of precious metals by cw ammen pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/131253898/Ammen.pdf


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Jul 21, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## ChucknC (Jul 23, 2008)

Please check the copyrights on this. I believe they are still in effect.


----------



## Noxx (Jul 23, 2008)

I own the hard copy of this book and I like it very much.

But I'm unsure about the legality of this share.

The copyrights are still there, the book is pretty recent compared to Hooks book.


----------



## Dutcherkan (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi all,

is this file available anywhere still?

the link doesn't seem to work anymore.

kind regards,
Dutcherkan


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 21, 2011)

It is my opinion that the book in question is still protected by copyright and can not be downloaded legally. That's the reason the link isn't functional. 

Harold


----------



## Fournines (Jun 21, 2011)

I bought a copy off Amazon.com several years ago.

It's not cheap, but you can still get it.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Jun 23, 2011)

Here is my list of all digital books that I have...free for all,all the time.

I am working on ulpoad them,the first one will be Ammmes,if my mind is correct this book is in a DJVU file.

Kindest regards.

Manuel



http://www.mediafire.com/?uae0h7m07dhblq9


----------



## Claudie (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice library. There are a couple of books in there I would like to read. Thank you.


----------



## samuel-a (Jun 23, 2011)

this is nice list Juan.

I have the ammen book on muliple files, bit and pieces of the book and probably incomplete.
It would be nice to have the whole book on computer (not a big fan of hard cover).

Thanks


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Jun 27, 2011)

Here is CW Ammen,in DJVU.

The DJVU program to read the book is free available in internet,If you can not download it then write me to [email protected] and I will send it to you.

Here is the link to download the book.
http://www.mediafire.com/?f566wy1vli9ehwa

Hurry up!!!!!...the guys who hate free downloads are looking for this book

Kindest regards

Manuel


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Jun 27, 2011)

Here is the DJVU program to read the book.

If you want any other book just let me know.

Regards.

Manuel

http://www.mediafire.com/?egyltdbbdhd5r6n


----------

